# Northland 100% Pomegranate Juice



## steviepointer (Mar 16, 2010)

Has anyone made any wine out of this stuff?

Here is a link http://www.northlandjuices.com/pure_pomegranate.php

Walmart carries it for $3ish a 64oz bottle (need to double check). Looks like it might produce a good wine, but have no idea.







Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 16, 2010)

I used their apple to backsweeten an Apple Jack I made last year. How good was it? It went FAST!


----------



## midwestwine (Mar 16, 2010)

I have not used it but I have a gallon in the secondary fermenting that I made with pom wonderful cost about $12 for 48oz. If it turns out good I will make a 6 gallon batch next time.


----------



## mrzazz (Mar 30, 2010)

I used Northlands Blueberry\Acai and it was great. I need to make another batch of that.


----------



## summersolstice (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used quite a bit of Northland juice but never the pomegranate. I liked the others though.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 30, 2010)

as long as it is 100% juice go for it. Look on the label for sulfites or sorbates. This could cause you ferment troubles. I have never used pom juice. Ask in here for a recipe and go for it. I've heard pom juice makes some outrageous wine.

Thats a great price too, $6/gallon is about what it costs to use frozen concentrates. Don't know about tannins, acid blend, etc for use wine pom wime. But I would make it right now. Don't make a gallon!!! LOL, make at least 3, be a sport!!! LOL

And keep notes on everything you do and did.

Good luck buddy.

Troy


----------



## ashappar (Apr 17, 2010)

I just grabbed 3 gallons of the Northland Pomegranate/Blueberry to make a batch of wine. At first I was concerned about the dipotassium phosphate and the magnesium sulphate but I looked em up and those two are ingredients in Fermax yeast nutrient, so they certainly wont cause ferment trouble. 

it was $2.87 / 64oz at walmart


----------



## shivo832 (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought Northlands Cranberry Pomegranate juice today at SAMS Club for $7.98 for two 96oz bottles. I used six 96oz bottles only costing me 24 bucks.  I'm making a 6 gal batch that I started today. Juice tastes good can't wait to try the wine. I'll post my results if anyone is interested.


----------



## GhostHawk (Apr 18, 2010)

OOO this looks to be a great thread. So I know how much water to use based on the SG I guess Eh?


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

I have made Pom Wine I got the juice from Costco. Add sugar to bring gravity to 1.085. DO NOT ADD WATER. No need as you want all the juice and then to bring the gravity up add sugar. To find out how much sugar to add Google WineCalc and download. Just add the gravity now and where you want to be and it will tell you how much to add. 
When adding sugar ust the juice from the bucket. Heat it to near boil and dissolve the sugar in that.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 18, 2010)

Northland juice is great. I've used several to sweeten and flavor some of my wines. Add one ninty-six ounce bottle to three gallons of wine. It's a 1 to 5 ratio if you care to do a taste test before blending.

I just took 5 gallons of Pear wine I pressed last year and made 3 gallons of Apple Cranberry Pear, 1 gallon Peach Mango Pear, 1 gallon sweet Pear and a half gallon of semi sweet pear. All sample tasted very good.

I'll have to check out WalMarts prices for an even sweeter deal.

No pun intended!
Yes there was!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

take a 96oz and simmer it to LESS than 1/2. This makes a nice f-pac. Been there done that


----------



## mainecr (Apr 19, 2010)

I've run a small batch using Pom wonderful. 50% juice, 50% water. Adjusted the acid to .70, and the SG to 1.085. It turned out wonderful. Everyone likes it. I've got to start a 5 gallon batch soon....


----------



## midwestwine (Apr 19, 2010)

mainecr said:


> I've run a small batch using Pom wonderful. 50% juice, 50% water. Adjusted the acid to .70, and the SG to 1.085. It turned out wonderful. Everyone likes it. I've got to start a 5 gallon batch soon....



i have a gallon going right now just about the same as yous did u back sweeten it at all


----------



## mainecr (Apr 19, 2010)

My Mom called from Florida a while back and asked me to start a 5 gallon batch. Unfortunately house remodeling has slowed my wine making progress to a crawl. Soon I'll be up to speed again....


----------



## deboard (May 5, 2010)

i got excited about this thread, and found some blueberry pomegranate at my local wal-mart. I was hoping for Blueberry Acai, but they didn't have it. 

I used Vintner's harvest MA33 yeast, and it just wouldn't take off. I gave it a couple of days and checked the SG, no change. So I grabbed some Lalvin D47 and tried it, and it took off like a shot. Never used Vintner's harvest yeast before, it was new too. I was really hoping that the MA33 would do what it says and reduce the malic acid, but alas it was not to be. I didn't have any of the Lalvin version 71B-1122 I think. 

If this goes well, they had a couple more flavors, including straight cranberry.


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2010)

Hi Maincr,

I too have just started a Pomegranate (100% juice) + (a little Cranberry juice) wine. I also used a 50:50 juice-to-water ratio, with a starting SG of 1085 and Acid set to 0.65. Almost identical to your recipe, and its blurping away behind me as I type. 

I didn't add any tannin though as I thought Pomegranates naturally have quite a lot of tannin, going by their taste. Will post my full recipe on my original pomegranate-cranberry thread for the benefit of others.

Cheers


----------

